# Speicher über 1600 Mhz mit I7 4790K sinnlos?



## Chagall1985 (16. Juni 2014)

*Speicher über 1600 Mhz mit I7 4790K sinnlos?*

Hy

Ich will ein neues System aufsetzen mit 
Intel® Core™ i7-4790K, CPU
MSI Z97 GAMING 5, Mainboard

Da der Speichercontroller des I7 Ram nur bis zu 1600 MHz unterstützt ich aber das System übertakten werde ist meine Frage folgende:

Lohnt sich Speicher über 1600 MHz?? Und wenn ja warum?


----------



## hanssx2 (16. Juni 2014)

Chagall1985 schrieb:


> Hy  Ich will ein neues System aufsetzen mit Intel® Core i7-4790K, CPU MSI Z97 GAMING 5, Mainboard  Da der Speichercontroller des I7 Ram nur bis zu 1600 MHz unterstützt ich aber das System übertakten werde ist meine Frage folgende:  Lohnt sich Speicher über 1600 MHz?? Und wenn ja warum?



Wo hast du denn gelesen, dass der nur 1600 MHz unterstützt?

Ob sich mehr MHz lohnt wurde schon viel diskutiert, sagen wir es mal so
Für den normalen Gebrauch lohnt sich mehr MHz nicht, denn merken tust du die Mehrleistung nicht. Und oft ist es den Aufpreis nicht wert.
Wenn du aber Ocen willst und auf Punkte im benchmarks scharf bist dann sind höher frequentierter RAM das a und o 
Ein weiterer Grund wäre es wenn du ein SLI System dir baust. Dort hat ocn getestet,dass man Mehrleistung hat durch höhere MHz 


Ich habe in meinem System gskill 2400er eingebaut und werde richtig Ocen 
Die haben gerade mal 18€ mehr gekostet als 1600er RAM. Bei so wenig Preis Unterschied kann man auch den höheren kaufen


----------



## hornhautman (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Speicher über 1600 Mhz mit I7 4790K sinnlos?*

Ich finde, es lohnt sich (bis 2400er), aber dann auch auf "Dual-Ranked" achten! Bei Erscheinen von DDR4 hat man dann auch erst einmal weniger Nachteile!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/mainboards-und-arbeitsspeicher/316914-ram-mythen-aufgeklaert-der-grosse-arbeitsspeicher-thread-inkl-langzeittest.html


----------



## Ceon026 (16. Juni 2014)

Ich hab  auch überlegt mir 1600 zu hohlen  aber Am  wochende hab ich 16 GB 2400 gekauft, der geringe Aufpreis dafür, war es mir wehrt.


----------



## Chagall1985 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Speicher über 1600 Mhz mit I7 4790K sinnlos?*



hanssx2 schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn gelesen, dass der nur 1600 MHz unterstützt?



Fast alle Intel Chips haben beim Speichercontroller diese Grenzen...
Intel® Core™ i7-4790K, CPU FC-LGA4, Haswell, boxed

Wenn der Speichercontroller also nur 1600 Mhz unterstützt was bringt dann 2400 Ram?

Mir geht es auch weniger um den Aupreis oder irgendwelche Rankings.

Mir geht es schlicht um die Frage ob es irgendwas bringt einen höher getakteten Ram zu kaufen als die CPU unterstützt?

Selbst der hier:
http://www.alternate.de/Intel(R)/Core(TM)-i7-4960X-CPU/html/product/1087530?

unterstützt nur Ram bis 1866 MHz


----------



## Dr. med iziner (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Speicher über 1600 Mhz mit I7 4790K sinnlos?*

Es wird von Intel nur garantiert, dass die Speicher mit dieser Taktung laufen.
Meine persönliche Meinung ist, wenn ich mir schon einen 4790k kaufe, dann gleich auch 2133er oder 2400er Speicher. So groß ist der Aufpreis nicht und mir wäre es das wert.
Am besten du liest dir den Link von Hornhautman durch. Dann kannst du dir deine eigene Meinung bilden.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Speicher über 1600 Mhz mit I7 4790K sinnlos?*



Chagall1985 schrieb:


> Wenn der Speichercontroller also nur 1600 Mhz unterstützt was bringt dann 2400 Ram?



Das stimmt so nicht. Intel garantiert 1600 MHz laufen tun die Ramcontroller aber mit hören Takt problemlos.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Speicher über 1600 Mhz mit I7 4790K sinnlos?*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Intel garantiert 1600 MHz laufen tun die Ramcontroller aber mit hören Takt *problemlos*.


 
Und das garantiert dir eben niemand. Von daher ist das dein eigenes Risiko. Wenn der RAM nicht läuft und Blue Screens erzeugt ist es dein Problem.
Man kann davon ausgehen dass er läuft. Er muss aber nicht laufen.


----------



## 04_alex_4 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Speicher über 1600 Mhz mit I7 4790K sinnlos?*

also i7 4790k wie alle anderen i7 CPUs unterstützen normalerweise nur bis 1600 MHz, aber mit einem Z87 oder z97 -Board kannst du Speicher bis 3000 MHz laufen lassen, ich ich hab mir 2400Mhz geholt da ich den Vorsprung gegenüber ddr4 haben wollte und da waren nur 10 euro Aufpreis gegenüber 1600 MHz für 8Gb kit.

wenn du das System zusammenbaust, vergiss danach aber nicht in bios diese Frequenz einzustellen, sonst laufen die Speicher nur mit 1333 Mhz


----------



## hornhautman (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Speicher über 1600 Mhz mit I7 4790K sinnlos?*

1600MHz garantiert dir Intel, aber du kannst auch zb 3200MHz RAM verbauen, ob der dann aber wirklich mit der hohen Frequenz läuft, hängt vom Speichercontroller in der CPU und vom Mainboard ab, ob die das mitmachen! Mehr Speichertakt = mehr Speicherbandbreite, also mehr MB oder besser GB pro Sekunde! "Unterstützt nur 1600MHz" ist eigentlich eine falsche Aussage!


----------



## Chagall1985 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Speicher über 1600 Mhz mit I7 4790K sinnlos?*

Also vielen Dank
Insbesondere an Hornhautman für diesen kongenialen Speicherlink. 
Hat mir gleich 4-5 weitere Fragen beantwortet die ich mir schon mal zu Speicherriegeln gestellt habe.
Unterstützt und garantiert sind wirklich zwei verschiedene Welten.
Ist wie das Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum bei Kaffee oder Honig 

Also vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Werde mir einen guten 2400 Mhz kaufen.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Speicher über 1600 Mhz mit I7 4790K sinnlos?*

Gute Entscheidung!


----------



## True Monkey (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Speicher über 1600 Mhz mit I7 4790K sinnlos?*

Ich habe jetzt schon 4 Refresh auf mein benchsys gehabt ....und bei allen funzte 2600 sofort ohne das ich Spannungen anpassen mußte  (des Boards ....die Rams wegen den Timings ein wenig mehr)

bsp..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hornhautman (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Speicher über 1600 Mhz mit I7 4790K sinnlos?*

Dank geht an "der8auer" !!!


----------



## Legacyy (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Speicher über 1600 Mhz mit I7 4790K sinnlos?*

Ich würde 1600er nehmen.
Mehr bringt bei einer Karte einfach nichts (siehe RAM-Mythen Link).


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Speicher über 1600 Mhz mit I7 4790K sinnlos?*



Chagall1985 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich Speicher über 1600 MHz?? Und wenn ja warum?


Nein, tut es nicht.

Es gibt genau eine CPU, bei der das Sinn macht und auch nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen. Und das ist AMDs Kaveri APU, wenn man die integrierte Grafikeinheit nutzt.


----------



## samsdas (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Speicher über 1600 Mhz mit I7 4790K sinnlos?*

Ich wollte mal einfach dem guten Hornhautmann "danke" sagen für den geilen link, ein sehr schöner Test. Zum Ram thema geb ich auch noch mal mein Senf dazu, ich habe sehr lange gebraucht um einen DDR3 zu finden, der wenigsten etwas schneller ist, als mein alter OCZ DDR2 800Mhz, ob ihr´s glaubt oder nicht, die meisten DDR3 waren sogar träger als der DDR2 von OCZ. Wer glaubt hohe Herzzahl heisst gleich schneller, dem sei gesagt nach der Logic müsste AMD die schnellsten CPU´s Herstellen, ich zocke aktuel auf einen i3 der in Game´s jeden, sogar den Eightcore 8320 plattbügelt. Wenn ich darüber nachdenken müsste welchen Ram ich bei einen i7 4790K einbaue, sage ich Kingston Hyper X Blue 1600Mhz Cl 10/10/10/30 ist super, hau mir nächste Woche nochmal 2x4Gb rein und gut ist, Größe ist wichtiger als Geschwindigkeit bei Ram, und zum übertakten sind die auch geeignet, wer sich ein I7 K Modell kauft will das ja wohl machen, oder wenn nicht, kauf dir ein ohne K, halte eh nix vom übertakten, wir leben nicht mehr in den 90er wo man manche kleine AMD´s hochtakten musste um manche Spiele spielen zu können, die Cpu´s von Intel sind alle gut genug, zum zocken ist ein I3 4330/40 bzw i5 4690 eh sinnvoller, aber wer´s sich leisten kann, soll´s machen, würde ich auch tun, hau dir lieber ein paar SSD´s Rein und 16Gb Ram, lohnt mehr.


----------



## biosat-lost (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Speicher über 1600 Mhz mit I7 4790K sinnlos?*

Hab auch ne Haswell CPU und bin ebenfalls der Meinung, dass ein deutlicher Unterschied zwischen DDR3-1600-2666 besteht.

Habe 4 Corsair XMS 3-2000 MHZ Module+ 1 Ersatzmodul, weil ich 2x die identischen Module gekauft habe.  Zuerst als triple Channel Kit (3 module) dann als Dual channel-Kit mit nochmals 2 Modulen. Alle 5 module identisch!

Irgendwann habe ich gemerkt, dass der Speicher mit 4 Modulen auch problemlos mit 2133MHZ läuft,  mit selbiger spannung und Timings. Mit 2400 MHZ auch kein Problem, lediglich die Timings haben sich, eingestellt auf auto, bei der selben Spannung teilweise um einen Zähler erhöht.
Bei 2133MHZ 9-10-9-27 2T, bei 2400  10-11-10-28 2T. 2666MHZ konnte ich sogar auch mit dieser konfiguration einstellen, wurde aber instabil.

Nicht aber mit 2 Modulen, da sind 2666MHZ gar kein Problem. Die Timings stellen sich sogar schneller ein als Werksvorgaben bei 2666MHZ corsair -Modulen. Komischerweise waren die Werkstimings immer bei einigen Werten um einen-zwei clocks  höher!!!?

Ich glaube dass die Hersteller oft selbst gar nicht so genau wissen, welchen speiher Sie in die Heatsinks stecken.

Ab 2000MHZ kann man, bei corsair wenigstens alles bis 2800MHZ erwischen.

2800MHZ konnte ich mit 2 Modulen auch einstellen, jedoch musste ich unter den 5 die ich hab etwas selektieren.

Letztendlich habe ich den Speicher auf 2200 MHZ mit 10-11-10-28   2T,  bei 1,65V eingestellt. Mir ist Stabilität wichtig, außerdem hab ich noch ne RAM-Disc Partition von 4096MB eingerichtet.

Was mich aber echt verblüfft hat, ist dass der Speicher quasi identische taktraten und timings wie deutlich teurerer Corsairspeicher schafft !


----------

